# Dog vomits on Grand Flex



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

I started my dog on 2 tsp's of Grand Flex per day about a week ago. He's been vomiting his food too often since. I think he's vomited his whole stomach contents at least three times this last week, often two to three hours after eating, sometimes associated with activity, other times inactive. I'm stopping the Grand Flex. I understand the glucosamine isn't preventative so there is no benefit to administering it preemptively. I believe the vitamin C in Grand Flex is too acidic and results in stomach upset and vomiting. Previously I was using a buffered calcium ascorbate (vitamin C) supplement that did not give problems. Grand Flex most likely uses ascorbic acid for vitamin C.

Does anyone else have problems with Grand Flex or another vitamin C product causing vomiting? What about glucosamine? Any vomiting there?


----------



## Chris Daleo (Apr 22, 2010)

While the supplements? Feed raw with a good balance of organ meats, tripe and bones from chicken backs or other digestible bones. Sometimes supplements in a young dog can cause pano.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Not with the dogs, but my multi-vitamin has a lot of vitamin C and Iron - and if I don't have a full meal with them it makes me vomit right off. It's harsh on the stomach flat out, and needs to be given with the meal, not hours after or prior to.
Both my dogs get glucosamine alone and it doesn't bother them at all. I think I'd check and see how much iron is in the stuff.

Or, your dog might have a sensitive stomach.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

why? are you giving dog this anyhow?


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Not with the dogs, but my multi-vitamin has a lot of vitamin C and Iron - and if I don't have a full meal with them it makes me vomit right off. It's harsh on the stomach flat out, and needs to be given with the meal, not hours after or prior to.
> Both my dogs get glucosamine alone and it doesn't bother them at all. I think I'd check and see how much iron is in the stuff.
> 
> Or, your dog might have a sensitive stomach.


 
I knew that iron causes nausea. I give a multi that has no iron for that reason and to avoid secondary haemochromatosis because he already has more than sufficient iron from red meat in his diet. No iron in the Grand Flex according to the label. I fed it with the meal. I'm still going with the ascorbic acid suspicion. I'll go back to calcium ascorbate, maybe look at glucosamine in another form next year.


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> why? are you giving dog this anyhow?


Because Ed Frawley does it?

I already had another thread on whether I should or not.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Is that like HGH for dogs or just a standard supplement?


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

Glucosamine, Vitamin C, Methionine and a few minerals. No hormones. It's a joint health supplement. It would help with symptoms of mild arthritis and dysplasia. It would also be suitable for a healthy dog that is hard on it's joints because it's doing ring or something. It was basically the first major glucosamine product on the market snapped up by the horse people, then dog people caught on.

Synflex also uses ascorbic acid. I'll probably have to find one without C and use a separate calcium ascorbate supplement.


----------

